# Painting MDF speakers to look like metal



## Pcmofo (Oct 7, 2010)

I have painted a number of fiberglass and plastic car parts and speaker boxes but never MDF directly. 

I have a pair of cnc cut MDF home speakers that need to have a aluminum metal finish similar to Apple computer products. It's not brushed or reflective just a dull silver. 










I was told to prime the MDF with 2-3 coats of oil based primer. From there I was going to use duplicolor silver car paint that seems to be the right shade. 

What oil based primer would you recommend, im thinking spray on to help create a smoother finish. 

Also would take recommendations for the color and top coat. 

Trying to make these MDF speakers look as close to curvy flat aluminum as possible. Thanks!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.liquidstainlesssteel.com/

If sprayed it should give you the desired finish. Choose a flat clear topcoat.


----------



## Pcmofo (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks for the link. I might have to try that out. My only concern is the stainless steel color might be a bit darker than the aluminum finish I want. Looks like a great product though.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

You can use automotive high build primers on MDF....in fact you may be better off as it is made to be used in conjunction with automotive finishes. I've done it numerous times.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Which specific apple product? Like the new macbooks or other?


----------



## Pcmofo (Oct 7, 2010)

New MacBook finishes. The speakers just so happen to be the same heights the new 27" Apple Cinima Display. Imagine that. It's almost like I designed the two to go together. )


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

That cinema display is sweet. I don't know of an aluminum paint that would match. Try SW automotive, or swing by a body shop and ask. I am sure they would be happy to order the paint for you.


----------

